# Circle of life



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Took this on Saturday in the stream up Cottonwood Canyon and posting in RE: to .45's shots. 8)


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

-*|*- Nice shot


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

That's really nice work Walty.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Great pic, thanks


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's an awesome shot. Good catch.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome shot!


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Another great one 8)


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Outstanding!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks all, SilverSmitty hit it on the head with her discription, tragically beautiful. That is what I though when I saw it...


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Cool shot, but how are you making your Image so big and come through the server???


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

magic.... 8) 


link through photobucket. I guess they finally got rid of those strict restrictions from of site hosting


----------

